# Has anyone seen the Cheeks and Cherries offer?!



## T-Bex

https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Bitti_Tutto.html

I'm devestated! We ordered 4 new Itti's with 20% off 2 days ago, and now they're 40% off! AAARRRGGGH!!


----------



## Eala

Yah, I was thinking that there would be some wailing and gnashing of teeth going on :(

:hugs:


----------



## T-Bex

Oooops, 2 Tutto's just found the way into my cart. But at a tenner a nappy, that'd just be rude to ignore...

EDIT 

I'm reconciling myself with the fact that I didn't pay for them, OH did, as Bethan's nearly grown out of her mediums. But if I'd paid for them, I'd be *really* upset right now... I don't think I'll mention it to him...


----------



## Rachel_C

C&C have free returns... so if you haven't used the nappies you could return the first lot you bought I think. Just make sure that the ones you want are still available in the offer, they don't have all the colours :)


----------



## c.m.c

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO im waiting on two ittis to be delivered at 20% off

think i will take rachel-c's advice- buy buy back you go little nappies!!! ha ha


----------



## T-Bex

I've used two of them (I wanted to show them off today at breastfeeding group!), but to be honest, I'm not sure I can be faffed sending them back. It'd only save a couple of quid on each one, and whilst it's really annoying, I'm also really lazy! They're here now, and they're cheaper than full price...


----------



## SBB

Yay just ordered 3 :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## Thumper

Uh-oh. Looks like the stash will be growing. We do need to start thinking about size 2s for the future.... :blush: but at that price it would be rude not to ;)


----------



## Thumper

Not sure how the wet bag snuck into my basket ... :haha: I've ordered loads!


----------



## NuKe

why oh why did i have to open this thread!!! the SIOs are 8 quid each!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT, i finally get my rockmelon!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahhhh I haven't even got my Tutto yet to see if they work and you make me buy more!!!


----------



## NuKe

:haha: ill have Atticus in ittis if it kills me!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I have a couple there for him and I SO hope they work for him!! I ordered a Tutto last week from Millies in the hope that they might work for Saraya as they seem to fit bigger [up to 20kg/44lb] than the large d'lish!!! I'm so hopeful... plus the tutto I ordered last week is a midnight and black nappies are so pretty!!! I just ordered a lime, rockmelon and yellow [I wanted the rockmelon in the d'lish when I first started with cloth! and you know Saraya loved the yellow!!!]


----------



## T-Bex

I just ordered a Rockmelon in the Tutto. And a purple... :blush:


----------



## DJ987

I just ordered baby pink, lime and peppermint :happydance: I've already had 2 ittis delivered this week, whoops!! :D


----------



## NuKe

ive been after a rockmelon for agessssssss. we have midnight, 2 limes, turquoise, royal blue, purple, yellow, fuschia, red, pink with white dots, spectra, danube, fleur, beach stripes, peppermint, jade and lilac :haha: i love the prints the most but keep changing my mind as to which are my fave colours!! today my fave is yellow!


----------



## pinkie77

I've just ordered half a dozen sio's - my excuse is that they'll dry faster in the winter than the aio's I ordered during rnw. Plus I'm struggling a bit until my wnss come lol, I can go back to washing every three days again ( which is helpful with teen and almost teen dd's and the washing they generate :dohh:)


----------



## wishingonastar

eek i've just ordered a load of tuttos too! and a large bamboozle wetbag (how'd that get in there??? :haha:)
i love love love tuttos and with two in cloth they make sense :)
bet they're gonna sell out sooo fast!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL C&C will wonder what's going on with a crazy influx of orders in an hr! LOL I wanted a jade tutto but they must be sold out... Although I miss my yellow d'lish like crazy at least I know it's loved!


----------



## 2Princesses

This forum is a danger to my bank account! I just ordered 3 tuttos to be delivered to my mums house so hubby doesn't find out :haha: he returned from work whilst i was making the order and whilst he was having a shower i very very quickly made the order and can't even remember which colours I ordered bwahahahahaaaa! They're just so cheap at 40% off!


----------



## mommy43

anyone know when this runs till im skint:(


----------



## NuKe

mommy43 said:


> anyone know when this runs till im skint:(

Pops works there and says they are clearing out for new stock, so it's basically til they haven't got any left, so the weekend anyway!


----------



## henny

Gutted as ittis don't suit Lo's shape. Ittis are gorgeous! X


----------



## mandarhino

Yes it was bye bye nappy ban when I saw the FB update yesterday morning. I had been so good. I got the two colours I wanted that I don't already have. Such a good price.


----------



## Aaisrie

Really stupid question... are millies nappies and c&c the same place?!


----------



## SBB

^^ don't think so, why do you think that? X x x


----------



## DJ987

Oohh are they doing offers too?! I'm dying for a discounted jade tutto!! *runs off to check* :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

SBB said:


> ^^ don't think so, why do you think that? X x x

Because last week the Tuttos were on offer with Millies and I bought one [only the midnights were on offer] and this morning it arrived with a C&C label on it?


----------



## SBB

C&C is the UK distributer for them I think, so maybe it was dropshipped from them. I'm only guessing though!! 

X x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Hmmm maybe... I was totally confused when I saw the C&C label after ordering from them last night but the package was way too small - it's too much for my little brain to handle first thing in the morning!!


----------



## span

Ooops just ordered a lime green and a lilac one. Think I'd better use my own money - we have plenty of nappies for now so hubby won't understand (though to be fair our BTP collection is a little low :winkwink: )


----------



## Rachel_C

SBB said:


> C&C is the UK distributer for them I think, so maybe it was dropshipped from them. I'm only guessing though!!
> 
> X x x

Yep I'd say that's what happened. If Donna at Millie's doesn't have something in stock she will sometimes get them sent straight from the distributer to make it quicker for you.


----------



## jen1604

Oh for goodness sake girls, I was trying to avoid buying more and you lot have convinced me to buy 2 Tuttos and another SIO :rofl:


----------



## 2Princesses

oh noes!! I recieved an email from c&c saying that nappies will be delivered to my mums address but the invoice will be sent to my address :wacko: if hubby see's the invoice im gonna be in trouble lol, im gonna be watching my post like a hawk :mail:


----------



## modo

:rofl:


----------



## pinkie77

I'm still trying to decide if it's a good or bad thing I don't have an oh to keep a check on my fluff obsession - it's definately good today lol

But someone please tell me I don't need to try a tutto please!!


----------



## jen1604

pinkie77 said:


> I'm still trying to decide if it's a good or bad thing I don't have an oh to keep a check on my fluff obsession - it's definately good today lol
> 
> But someone please tell me I don't need to try a tutto please!!

You NEED A TUTTO. rofl: sorry) 

My OH is at work so he has no idea I just bought more. And everytime new nappies I arrive I just say 'theyre for work babe' (I'm a cloth nappy advisor for the council) :rofl: technically it's a bit like research, nobody would believe a cloth nappy advisor who had no nappies would they?!? Xx


----------



## pinkie77

jen1604 said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if it's a good or bad thing I don't have an oh to keep a check on my fluff obsession - it's definately good today lol
> 
> But someone please tell me I don't need to try a tutto please!!
> 
> You NEED A TUTTO. rofl: sorry)
> 
> My OH is at work so he has no idea I just bought more. And everytime new nappies I arrive I just say 'theyre for work babe' (I'm a cloth nappy advisor for the council) :rofl: technically it's a bit like research, nobody would believe a cloth nappy advisor who had no nappies would they?!? XxClick to expand...

I asked for that, didn't I :dohh::haha:

And I agree with your reasoning regarding research too, very sensible!


----------



## T-Bex

I'm just so glad it's not just me who couldn't resist! I confessed to OH that I'd bought some more; he's gotten himself too clued up on cloth - he'd know they were new!


----------



## OliveMartini

I just bought four more AIOs :blush:

3 ivory and 1 peppermint

Just when I thought I was pennyless from RNW :rofl:


----------



## 2Princesses

see im lucky in the sense that hubby doesn't do nappy changes, cos he takes our 2 year old to the toilet so I let him off :winkwink: so he *hopefully* won't realise that they're new :haha:


----------



## 2Princesses

Has anyone recieved their order yet? mine was despatched on monday but still not here. Last time I ordered from them it came the day after despatch. :flower:


----------



## SBB

Mine came today :) they were super busy I guess with all our orders so maybe give it another day... 

X x x


----------



## Rachel_C

Mine arrived today (Weds). I ordered late on Friday night.


----------



## 2Princesses

Rachel_C said:


> Mine arrived today (Weds). I ordered late on Friday night.

That's when I ordered too! Hopefully they arrive tomorrow. Maybe im further up north? Greater Manchester..


----------



## mandarhino

Ordered Friday late morning and arrived on Monday.


----------



## LMM2008

I ordered the first day and not received it yet although got a dispatch email but had a wee wait for last order from them too. I'm in Glasgow.


----------



## pinkie77

I ordered on Friday and got my order yesterday! I looooove the turquoise and lime


----------



## DJ987

I ordered mine Friday, got a despatch note on Monday but it's not arrived yet, I'm sooo excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## clairealfie

Oh no why did I see these! 

I bought a couple at 20% off but these are a bargain. It's probably still a bit early to go mad but I'm tempted.


----------



## LMM2008

Pinkie77 I got turquoise and lime too. Excited about getting them but they are larges so will have to wait to use them.


----------



## DJ987

Mine came just now :yipee:


----------



## 2Princesses

I ordered to my mums address and I need to speak to my sister to see if they have been delivered yet cos I have a feeling they will arrive today. Knowing them they will miss the postman!! This is so annoying lol next time im just gonna order to my address and hubby will have to just be ok with it lol. I have only got about 26 nappies :p :shrug:


----------



## T-Bex

Got my Tutto's today... Test run on them tomorrow at breastfeeding group, methinks. Someone is wearing a dress, so I can flash the new nappy with ease! Glad there are a few fellow cloth addicts at my group! :haha:


----------



## T-Bex

2Princesses said:


> I have only got about 26 nappies :p :shrug:

PAH! That's barely _anything_! I think you should buy a few more ;)


----------



## 2Princesses

^ I think so too :p

My nappies still didn't arrive today :cry: im getting impatient cos everyone elses have arrived and we ordered at the same time! the postal service in our area must be delayed *sigh*


----------



## 2Princesses

Well my nappies FINALLY arrived on friday evening lol! It was hilarious when my mum brought them over today, hubby was upstairs getting ready for work and my mum turned up at my door with a bright pink bag lmao! I was like "you could have at least disguised it mum :dohh:" and I quickly stashed the bag in my living room and was sooo nervous until hubby left for work! It was too much effort tryin to hide them lol next time im just gonna order them to my house and tell him :blush: the other thing is, I ordered very bright flourescent (sp?) colours so do you think he will notice they're new? :rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

I tried a d'lish SIO today for the first time and I loved it! I also have a Tutto but it looks so complicated!! I have no idea what to do with it?!?!


----------



## clairealfie

Mine arrived on Saturday which was only two days after ordering them woooo. Missed the postman though grrrrrr will pick them up later today


----------



## mandarhino

kawaiigirl said:


> I tried a d'lish SIO today for the first time and I loved it! I also have a Tutto but it looks so complicated!! I have no idea what to do with it?!?!

The tutto takes a little while to figure out but the C&C instructions are very good. What popper sizing do you have it one? I have mine on second biggest and use all 3 inserts with the little one poppered to the big one on the 'girl' setting. It is fantastic and easily lasts 5 hours if need be. 

Now I could popper them together in my sleep but it did take a bit of practice at the beginning. And I was using the small insert on the boy setting. :dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

Itti Bitti have a YouTube channel with some great videos for how to adjust the size and customise the soakers for Tuttos. You can't really go wrong though, just do what works for your baby. Lots of girls will need the inserts on the 'boy setting' too. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/ittibittinappyco#p/c/7551FE7739947894/5/_80QfWhcMMk


----------

